# PPS-Pro Aquatic plant fertilizer Photography



## Quagulator

Looks good. Are all of these tanks running the same dosing schedule? Same amounts etc. I really want to use PPS on my next tank and compare it to my current EI.


----------



## Immortal1

Impressive group of pictures!


----------



## kushy04

Nice plants, nice pics, nice tank(s). Gotta say, love a clean looking tank, well done.


----------



## Edward

Quagulator said:


> Looks good. Are all of these tanks running the same dosing schedule?


 Basically yes. After watching essential macronutrient concentrations in several aquariums for a period of time, the consumption rates and ratios were very similar. In these days, I dose the same quantity to all aquariums and monitor only TDS because of its simplicity. Complete fertilizer is dosed daily before lights go on. 

If needed, adjustments can be done, less N or more P, … still, the other elements should have the same ratio if possible. For micronutrients I dose 0.05 ppm Fe(TE) daily.


----------



## Edward

*Perpetual Preservation System*
_The most accurate Aquatic plant fertilizers_

* ***  PPS-Pro * & * Photography  *** *


----------



## Discusluv

These pictures are amazing as well!


----------



## Edward

Thank you all!

There supposed to be 64 pictures but only 2 are visible. The forum server is acting again. Dead URL links reported.


----------



## slipfinger

Nice!

I'd love to see some of the full tank shots that go with some of these pics..


----------



## Triport

Edward I can see the majority of the images. Only 6 of the links are dead for me. Great pictures. What is the Crypt in picture 53?


----------



## Edward

Thank you Triport!

Not everyone can see all the images, here is the post describing the slip. I could see only 2 images yesterday and today I see 11 images. The plant in the picture is Cryptocoryne beckettii 'Petchii' .


----------



## Triport

Yeah I followed that thread here so I just wanted you to know I could see most of them. Thanks for the info. I love Crypts but it is so hard to get correct ID's on various species and cultivars.


----------

